# bán ve sầu non tại quảng ninh-bán nhộng ve sầu tại quảng ninh



## tuvankhachhang (10/4/19)

BÁN VE SẦU NON TẠI QUẢNG NINH| BÁN NHỘNG VE SẦU TẠI QUẢNG NINH
VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ : NGUYỄN KIÊN 0966.065.063 HOẶC 090.4994.832

CHÀO CÁC BÁC !!!
Các bác đã được thưởng thức món ve sầu non hay có nơi gọi là nhộng ve sầu hẳn không thể quên được hương vị đặc biệt của đặc sản này.các bác nào đã trải qua tuổi thơ vùng nông thôn,miền núi không thể không biết đến con ve sầu.cứ đến lúc vào hè là đã nghe ve sầu kêu râm ran các vòm cây,tán lá.những con ve sầu kêu ầm ĩ không ngớt để gọi người yêu.khi gặp nhau và làm công tác duy trì nòi giống xong.con ve sầu đực sẽ chết đi.con ve sầu cái tìm chỗ đẻ trứng trên cây lá.khi trứng nở ấu trùng ve sầu rơi xuống đất,tự đào hố ở ẩn chờ thời cơ.rồi đến đầu hè sang năm hay một năm nào đó,những ấu trùng ve sầu tự nhận thấy mình đã đủ lớn.không còn muốn sống dưới đất lập tức tranh thủ lúc trời tối từ dưới đất chui lên,bám vào những một trong những cây rất có thế là nơi bố mẹ chúng gặp nhau năm nào.sau khi ổn định thể lực,chúng bắt đầu quá trình lột xác thoát khỏi lớp vỏ cũ (cái này gọi là ve sầu thoát xác) để phát triển thành ve sầu non.ve sầu non sau khi lột xác thân cánh rất mềm.chưa thể bay được chính vì thế chúng mới chọn lúc chập choạng tối từ dưới đất chui lên lột xác để tránh kẻ thù.đợi đến khi trời sáng ve sầu có thể bay được,chúng lại bay đi,lại kêu và tìm người yêu và sinh con đẻ cái rất có thể cũng ở cái cây mà bố mẹ chúng gặp nhau khi xưa.Đấy là quá trình phát triển bình thường của con ve sầu!!!

Nói vui như vậy để các bác hình dung được con ve sầu non là như thế nào.trở lại vấn đề chính :
Ve sầu non chúng tôi bắt gửi cho các bác ở vùng rừng núi mù cang chải (yên bái) nơi có những cánh rừng thông xanh bạt ngàn,thiên đường sống của ve sầu núi.muốn bắt được ve sầu non phải cặm cụi trời tối soi đèn những gốc thông to trên đồi,hoặc đào đất dưới những gốc thông bắt những con non sắp chui lên khỏi mặt đất.vì vậy là việc tương đối gian nan.
các bác nào có nhu cầu thưởng thức món đặc sản ve sầu non vui lòng liên hệ với tôi

NGUYỄN KIÊN SỐ ĐIỆN THOẠI 0966.065.063 HOẶC 090.4994.832
ĐỊA CHỈ : XÃ CHẾ CU NHA -HUYỆN MÙ CANG CHẢI-YÊN BÁI
GIÁ BÁN :500.000/1KG
CHÚNG TÔI SẼ GỬI VE SẦU NON THEO XE CHẠY TỪ MÙ CANG CHẢI CHO CÁC BÁC

Ở HÀ NỘI CÓ NGƯỜI GIAO ĐẾN TẬN NHÀ CHO CÁC BÁC

MỘT SỐ HÌNH ẢNH VE SẦU NON TỪ KHI TỪ DƯỚI ĐẤT CHUI LÊN ĐẾN KHI LÊN ĐĨA



































CHÂN THÀNH CÁM ƠN !!!


----------

